
Show HN: We made a better way for landlords to manage rental applications - mvrekic
http://www.zora.io
======
superuser2
How is Z score calculated? What are the demographic factors used and have you
checked whether discriminating on those bases is legal in the jurisdictions
where you operate?

------
jacalata
Well, that's some interesting Terms of Service!

>9.) We don’t screen properties or listings or offer any guaranty or advice
regarding the suitability of properties, landlords, or potential tenants.
Nothing we say should be construed as such advice, and you agree not to rely
on us in making decisions on anything at all.

Nice to see they'll stand behind their service. Filled with confidence right
now.

> 11.) You must be at least 18 years old to use Zora and you must be a citizen
> of United States, Canada or European Union.

If I rent out a place through this website, are prospective tenants required
to "use Zora" in order to apply? Does that mean that I am now discriminating
against potential tenants based on citizenship? Which happens to be prohibited
in various jurisdictions, for example NYC?

~~~
mvrekic
9.) Legal liability. The same way that the accounting software still tells you
to go and talk to a certified accountant in their terms.

10.) Our customers are landlords. As a tenant, you can apply from anywhere.
But we cannot pull the data for "anywhere" so you will have no score.

~~~
jacalata
Actually, accounting software doesn't say this. It has a disclaimer of 'no
guarantee of being fit for purpose' but it doesn't have a self-dismissable
line about 'you agree not to use us to do tax calculations'. If a lawyer wrote
that, you should ask another lawyer.

And exactly what data are you trying to pull? Did you know there are people
who have lived in the USA for decades who are not citizens? Are you really
conflating citizenship with residence? Wow.

------
alphanumeric0
Interesting idea. I'd like to check this out as a tenant, but I can't seem to
find a sign-up link for that.

~~~
mvrekic
You have to be invited by a landlord to apply as a tenant (as you get
associated to a property/unit)

------
nickpsecurity
I see your company and this...

[https://entercastle.com/experience/](https://entercastle.com/experience/)

...on same day. You compete with them? And, if so, what would you say are the
advantages of your offering against their specifically?

~~~
mvrekic
They are focused on physical property management. We are trying to build a
tool that would eliminate a need for property manager (for the most part at
least).

In a way, we are complementary to each other.

~~~
nickpsecurity
Appreciate the clarification. That makes your company even more interesting.

------
fiatjaf
This is amazing. I really hope you do well and start making better people
better while punishing bad people.

I'm just wondering who are the landlords who will use this kind of app.

~~~
evanlivingston
How do you define bad people? Should bad people have less access to housing?

~~~
fiatjaf
Yes.

------
nness
Do you operate in a market where a landlord mostly self-manages their own
properties as opposed to go through an agency?

~~~
mvrekic
Correct, but the market pull we are seeing is from the mid-sized property
management companies.

------
bbcbasic
Beautiful site. Nice images, definitely gets the subliminal point across.

